# Side Dishes To Go With Tacos



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm am looking for some side dishes to make with tacos. I usually make rice, but I want something different for a change. I am making dinner for my in laws and I want it to be something special. Any suggestions?


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

dang, I was gonna say spanish rice before I read your post....

guacamole?
pico?
beans?
quesadillas?
hmm, I'm not very good at this, hope you get some better suggestions.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

When I make Mexican I'm never sure what will end up on the side or in the taco. But my husband loves sauteed bell peppers, onions, and mushrooms on the side sometimes.


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas.. I sometimes do these things too. I was just maybe looking for something different. I'm not being very creative today.


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sopaipillas?
you can ignore me, I'm just a hungry pregnant lady who doesn't feel like cooking but loves thinking about food


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kangaroomum25* 
Sopaipillas?
you can ignore me, I'm just a hungry pregnant lady who doesn't feel like cooking but loves thinking about food









hehe.. it's okay... I'm not sure what Sopaipillas is? Some kind of soup I'm am assuming?


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

oh what about those jalepeno things with cheese filling and wrapped in bacon







:

sopaipillas are a kind of fried pastry and a type of quick bread served with cinnamon and honey.
http://southernfood.about.com/od/dou...r/bl40329q.htm


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

Have you thought about margaritas?


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are great ideas! Thanks! I didn't even think to spice it up with some jalapeno poppers! and maybe a flavored margarita.


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, I've never even heard of these much less tried it but it sounds interesting....
Yucatecan Pickled Onions recipe found here http://tastingspoons.com/archives/501


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

refried beans? I always end up sticking them in the tacos, though. Whenever I do tacos it ends up becoming build your own tacos/burritos/dip it with chips free for all.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Green salad with avocado and lime cilantro vinaigrette!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Tortilla soup?

I usually make rice and beans, which is boring, I suppose.

You could do a black bean/corn salad with cilantro, jalapenos, onions, and a vinagrette.


----------



## hollycat (Aug 13, 2008)

corn! you can add great things to corn, hot peppers or black beans, or fresh basil or cilantro might be great.


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

hmm.. I've never made tortilla soup, however I would really enjoy to make it sometime just not for tomorrow. Corn is an awesome idea. I've got a few cans at the house, cilantro, and black beans. Maybe I'll throw something of that sort together! That would be really good with just plain white rice.


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marissa88* 
That would be really good with just plain white rice.

Err you mean brown rice, right?







much healthier


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

MMM...I love mexican food! I usually make black beans and rice. Chiles Rellenos are sooo good. I've never made them, but have had them out to eat before. http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Chiles-Rellenos It doesn't look too bad, or atleast it can give you an idea. I like the margarita idea!!! My drink of choice! Have a great dinner!







:


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Spicy black beans,
Mexican Rice
Bean dip
refried beans
guacamole
salsa & chips
fresh, home made tortillas
soapaipillas (I rarely, rarely make'm cause' they tend to be a PITA, but they're SOOO good!!)


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Growing up we always had fried potatoes and and refried beans with tacos and this is what I make to go with them now. That's not particularly fancy but it's tasty.







Sometimes we like to top our fried potatoes with nice shredded cheese, chopped onion, tomatoes, green onions and sour cream (okay well, that's tacos







but it looks nice and tastes yummy and goes well!)

Mmm, you know some nice colorful fruit goes great with them too. I'm thinking sliced orange, kiwi, pineapple, strawberries....

...now I'm hungry


----------

